# Rhienersville



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rained out today, going to try again tomorrow. If it is rained out tomorrow it will be a waste. Friday always seems like best day to get deals off the walk throughs. Dealers aren’t buying much because they haven’t broke into the black yet. Sunday is best day to deal with the “dealers” . Many will come way down for road money. Saturday won’t be bad if it doesn’t rain.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> What is it?


Very large outdoor sale in Rhienersville, Morgan Cnty. Lots of guns, fishing tackle, tools. run to Sun.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Yup. My deer camp is just further down 78. Been going for years. Gun deals to be found for sure. And good Ohio shine.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just got back from Rhienersville. Full crowd of the public but a lot of the Gun traders weren’t there.
Some came and didn’t set up other didn’t come at all because of the rain. Lot of good deals on shooter grade shotguns and deer rifles. Several nice Ithaca 37s in $300 range. Model 12 Wins reasonable. Handguns and Black stuff high. Saw a brick of CCI 22lrs for $125, and primers $200 @ brick. 
Didn’t do any good on trades. My 1911 situation, Dont have as many as I had awhile ago. Came home with a little fold’n money and empty pistol cases.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Ithaca 37 for $300 would be right up my alley. Any in 20 gauge?


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

When is it ? Every week? How can you find out more info?? Thanks


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Down I-77 to Caldwell exit, St RT 145 west goes to Rhienersville, can’t miss it. Twice a year. Memorial Day weekend and in October 2nd or 3rd weekend. Drinking coffee right now discussing going back today. Look them up goggle for exact info.

********If you go today get there early. Rain has put a damper on Vendors. They will be tearing down and pulling out. Pretty empty by noon. But, due to rain some didn’t sell a lot and will come down on price. If I had to travel far I wouldn’t go today.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

That's a bit of a drive for me or I'd check it out. Maybe in October.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Talked myself out of going. It’s hour for me.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

will you post about it if you remember in September? I’d love to make the drive and check it out. It’s a Flea Market/ hunting type set up? How many vendors usually show up? It’s a 2.5 hour drive for me.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

heres another one that is kind of a big deal outside of Columbus. Not been to it myself.





__





Swapper’s Day | Johnstown Community Sportsmen's Club






jcscohio.org


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> will you post about it if you remember in September? I’d love to make the drive and check it out. It’s a Flea Market/ hunting type set up? How many vendors usually show up? It’s a 2.5 hour drive for me.


I never counted but would be couple hundred at least. It was record crowd last fall due to COVID and people raring to get out. It was also beautiful weather. As nasty as weather was this weekend they still had big crowd. The good deals are usually made with public. They come with guns looking to trade or sell. The “Dealers” aren’t going to give them more than 60%, base offers on that. If selling you can base your price on dealers , undercut and do well. Good stuff is easy to sell. Low end stuff is not. I look for good crowd this fall, weather permitting.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’m in what day is the best to go? Anyone been to it before?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

For 1st timers Saturday is best day.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There is another outdoor sale at Buffalo, right beside I-77 at Senacaville exit. I think it is first week end of the month thru Oct. It was big last year. People raring to get out of the house.


----------

